# Warlord Games looking for 40k players.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This is definitely an unusual way to try recruit players. I've never seen a games company actively and openly target players of a different system.

Guide to Bolt Action for 40k Players/


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

Whilst I don't play Bolt Action (yet) it is now one of the most popular games at my local club.
Our club has been going for over ten years now and was exclusively GW 40k, fantasy and Blood Bowl when it started. Now three quarters of the players have moved to other games systems including many going to Bolt Action and really enjoying it. Most still dabble in 40k/fantasy here and there but there has been a definite swing away from GW in my area. 
Infinity, Malifaux, Dystopian Wars, Flames of War, Black powder have all become popular here as they are providing a real alternative to GW who has had a hold on tabletop war games for years and in fairness were the pioneers of it. 

The Warlord games guys are all ex GW games designers, some of whom occupied big jobs in the GW of the past. Black Powder for instance is pretty much the old GW game Warmaster but in a slightly bigger scale. Jervis Johnson I believe works freelance for both GW and Warlord. Warmaster was his brainchild among others when he was at GW. He has taken a version of Warmaster over to Warlord which is the Black Powder game which he is primarily responsible for.

I say fair enough to them for targeting new players from current 40k players. Rick Priestly wrote the original 40k and was a co owner of GW in the past if I am correct. He now does Warlord games. 
It is good to have competition for market share and if the growth of other systems in my area is anything to go by it might, in the future, help the GW high price bubble burst and get them pricing their products in the 'reality' bracket. Warlord and Mantic among others are offering really good miniatures at reasonable prices in comparison with the now ridiculous pricing of the GW stuff. £37 for ten plastic grey knights marines that are not new models, seriously wtf. 

I play fantasy and 40k and have done so for over 23 years but now more than ever I'm thinking of selling a huge portion of my very large collection and investing in something different to paint and game with.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lanfear said:


> I play fantasy and 40k and have done so for over 23 years but now more than ever I'm thinking of selling a huge portion of my very large collection and investing in something different to paint and game with.


I got into BA last year, and loved it straight away. I sold a shit ton of 40k stuff over the spring and used the cash to finish off my Brit army, and buy both a USMC and Italian army. The biggest attraction is the game itself, but the fact that it so cheap and accessible also helps. A full, competitive army is possible for less than €100.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

Yep, getting gradually more disillusioned with it all. Too expensive and no longer the exclusive remit that was GWs 10-20 years ago. Plenty of good alternatives now on the market. Bolt Action and black powder are on the agenda for me I think. It's been a good few years since I bought GW miniatures from one of their stores anyway, I usually get from eBay etc due to the silly prices. I've always been enthusiastic about the stuff GW do but even that long term enthusiasm is also waning. 
I only buy brushes and paints from the GW stores now and have to run the gauntlet of staff trying to pretend they are interested in your hobby projects and persuading you to buy something 'great, brilliant, soooo cooool or faaaantastic' from the latest range. 

I'll sell 3 of my 5 armies and keep one each for 40k and fantasy as I still like the games and don't want to give them up entirely but it's time to try something new and a little different. 
6000pts ultramarines, 6500pts eldar, 4500pts tomb kings plus two titans and super heavies all painted should fetch a penny or two and get me a bolt action force plus extras!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lanfear said:


> 6000pts ultramarines, 6500pts eldar, 4500pts tomb kings plus two titans and super heavies all painted should fetch a penny or two and get me a bolt action force plus extras!


That should get you pretty much every mini for every army they have probably two or three times over.


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> That should get you pretty much every mini for every army they have probably two or three times over.


Exactly my friend, value for money! Cheers KF.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What new game are you looking to get into?(besides bolt action that is)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Once I've cleared off a couple of things, I'll be getting into this with those Japanese that @Logaan seems to be dreading......

BANZAI!!! :crazy:


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

I thought I might have a go at black powder Napoleonics as well as the bolt action. SS panzer granadiers for bolt action and probably British with an emphasis on highlanders for black powder although painting lots of tartan kilts might be a bit of a pain.

Tawa, if you are anywhere near Glasgow you could try out the club I go to in Clarkston. Let me know and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Lanfear said:


> Tawa, if you are anywhere near Glasgow you could try out the club I go to in Clarkston. Let me know and I'll give you the details.


Only a couple of times a year for the footy.

I'm in Cheshire mate, cheers though :good:


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I got into BA last year, and loved it straight away. I sold a shit ton of 40k stuff over the spring and used the cash to finish off my Brit army, and buy both a USMC and Italian army. The biggest attraction is the game itself, but the fact that it so cheap and accessible also helps. A full, competitive army is possible for less than €100.


This.

I have a 950 point list of late war British Infantry that, along with the Bolt Action rulebook, has cost me less than £90. That it cost so little is bloody ace. Combine this with the cost of playing X Wing, my outlay over the past few months has been minimal compared to when I was heavily into 40k.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> This.
> 
> I have a 950 point list of late war British Infantry that, along with the Bolt Action rulebook, has cost me less than £90. That it cost so little is bloody ace. Combine this with the cost of playing X Wing, my outlay over the past few months has been minimal compared to when I was heavily into 40k.


Exactly.
I've spent what, £25 on the lambda shuttle since my initial purchase a good few months ago and even with my limited X-Wing collection I still haven't reached the limit of playability. 

As I gradually clear out my 40k stuff - the Pike & Shotte stuff has gone - I'll be investing in BA and some more DW stuff :good:
I see good times ahead for my gaming circle!


----------



## maximus2467 (Jun 14, 2007)

After reading the info from warlord games I must admit I'm very interested in getting amongst a bit of desert rat action but one thing I really like about 40k is meeting up with my friends once every few months at warhammer world for the TOS tourney (after joining the navy I rarely see my friends from the north so it's become a long anticipated weekend) does anyone know if warlord games run tournies? If they have a painting competition? If they do that would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

maximus2467 said:


> does anyone know if warlord games run tournies? If they have a painting competition? If they do that would be the icing on the cake


There's tournaments across the country that they back officially, but they have nothing like Warhammer World or ToS. The best part is that Allessio Cavatore and Rick Priestley have been known to attend some of these torunaments.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I must admit i'm a little tempted, 
I would need a bigger house though so not an immediate buy.............


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

Taking the plunge. 5500pts of ultramarines fully painted now on eBay. Waffen SS 1000pt army deal and rulebook for bolt action and a French starter army for black powder from warlord ordered. All the guys I know who play or have played 40k love bolt action so I reckon I'll like it from what I've seen.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lanfear said:


> All the guys I know who play or have played 40k love bolt action so I reckon I'll like it from what I've seen.


I'm sure you will, especially if you enjoyed 5th Ed.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Can someone explain Bolt Action to me? Or point me toward a good write up?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Einherjar667 said:


> Can someone explain Bolt Action to me? Or point me toward a good write up?


Bolt Action is somewhat similar to 5th Ed 40k, except for two big differences. The pinning mechanic and the turn system. If a unit gets hit it sufferes a pin. That pin affects their ability to do anything. The pins are minis modifiers if they try and shoot, and They must roll a morale check every turn to carry out an order, with a modifier of minus however many pins the unit has. This means that you can effectively take a unit out of the game without killing it if you get enough pins on it. It doesn't sound like much, but it has massive in game effects. 

It also doesn't follow the traditional you go-I go system. Every unit has an order dice. Both players put their dice in a bag, and randomly draw one. Whichever players dice is drawn gets to activate a unit. This makes the game a lot more tactical, and a game can be won or lost on a single draw of the dice. 

http://www.warlordgames.com/bolt-action/


----------

